# Another lamb last night



## RockyTopFarm (Feb 18, 2018)

Ewe


----------



## Sheepshape (Feb 18, 2018)

Yes, ewe have another. Congratulations.....looks a sweetheart.


----------



## Mike CHS (Feb 18, 2018)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 18, 2018)

We all LOVE ewe! Congrats!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 18, 2018)

Yay!!! A ewe Lamb!


----------



## RockyTopFarm (Feb 18, 2018)

Love all the ewes ..... but we need a ram for meat! Our girls have only had ewes for the past 2 years.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 18, 2018)

What a terrible problem to have!


----------



## Bossroo (Feb 18, 2018)

RockyTopFarm said:


> Love all the ewes ..... but we need a ram for meat! Our girls have only had ewes for the past 2 years.


  Not all ewe lambs make the grade to produce more lambs better than themselves. But they taste just great when served hot on one's dinner plate.


----------

